# Combining wyndham points



## daytripper (Sep 30, 2010)

I am considering buying a second Wyndham timeshare, maybe at the same resort I already own.  If I do, can the two points values be used in combination?  So I have 189K, I buy 154K.  Can I reserve in any combination of 343K?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, ARP can be combined *IF*
1) Same use year (Jan-Dec, Apr-Mar, Jul-Jun, or Oct-Sep)
2) If under the same Member number.

Remember, you have to call into the call center to book ARP. I have several contracts for ARP at 2 different resorts.


----------



## massvacationer (Sep 30, 2010)

*does use-year really have to be the same  ??*



vacationhopeful said:


> Yes, ARP can be combined *IF*
> 1) Same use year (Jan-Dec, Apr-Mar, Jul-Jun, or Oct-Sep)
> 2) If under the same Member number.




Are we sure that the points have to be the same use year - to make an ARP reservation - using points from more than one contract?

For example, say you own 105K UDI points on a Jan-Dec use year and another 105k UDI points on an Apr-Mar use year - and all the points are available.  And, both contracts are deeded at the same resort. 

Why couldn't you make a reservation using say 203k points for a July week at your resort?

I'm not sure both contracts have to be on the same use-year.  I think it might be enough that they are deeded at the same resort and you have enough total points available for the period that you want to reserve- ????

Anyone know this for sure ??  I don't know the answer to this, and I could be wrong, and I am curious to hear from others.


----------



## learnalot (Sep 30, 2010)

I think the key is not necessarily that they must have the same use year but whether points are available from both contracts for the time period you are trying to book using ARP.  For example, if you have one use year that is January to December and another that is April through March, you should be able to book an ARP reservation pulling from both contracts for April through December because those are the overlap dates.  But since the contract points do not overlap in January, February and March, you would probably be limited to the ARP points for either contract during those months.

Does that make sense?


----------



## DrBopp (Oct 5, 2010)

*Hypothetical ????*

I want to take a trip in 2012 that is going to take a bunch of points to reserve, about 400K. I have 357K points broken down like this;
1)77K annual, Jan-Dec
2)126K biennial, Jan-Dec every even year(next Usage year 2012)
3)154K annual, Jul-Jun. I have(or will have) these points now. 

My concern is that the trip I want to take will be in July 2012, which will be after the new point allocation for the July. Will I be able to use these points for that trip? Will these points be for 2012 or 2013? What would be the best strategy to make sure that I come up with the points needed? Thanks for any help anyone can give.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Oct 5, 2010)

DrBopp said:


> I want to take a trip in 2012 that is going to take a bunch of points to reserve, about 400K. I have 357K points broken down like this;
> 1)77K annual, Jan-Dec
> 2)126K biennial, Jan-Dec every even year(next Usage year 2012)
> 3)154K annual, Jul-Jun. I have(or will have) these points now.
> ...



I think your easiest solution is to use the credit pool if you want to use your 2011 points for 2012. Pool them before the end of the year and you can extend them for 3 years. You can also pool your 2013 points in 2011 to get access to those if you need them.

Jason


----------



## Goofyhobbie (Oct 5, 2010)

*Advice Article IX - Wyndham Points Credit Pool*

DrBopp,

You may find some assistance within the Wyndham Points Articles which are provided in a sticky at the top of this forum. 

Here is a direct link to  Article IX - Wyndham Points Credit Pool


----------



## DrBopp (Oct 7, 2010)

jjmanthei05 said:


> I think your easiest solution is to use the credit pool if you want to use your 2011 points for 2012. Pool them before the end of the year and you can extend them for 3 years. You can also pool your 2013 points in 2011 to get access to those if you need them.
> 
> Jason



Jason,

You're right! I will pool all 231k 2011 points, use 88K with my 154K by June 2011, for 2010 usage and the other 143K with my 357K in 2012 giving me 500K to book the vacation coming up then. Since there will be only pooled points remaining, I can use them with 2013 bookings also. Thanks folks for some great insight.


----------



## Lisa P (Oct 7, 2010)

Pooling is great for combining points from various contracts or years.  Just remember that you lose ARP with pooled credits.  So they may only be used to reserve 10 months out.

For the OP... My understanding has been that the only restriction with multiple contracts' points being used in combination for an ARP reservation is that the points must share the same home resort.  As long as your regular (not pooled, not cancellation) points are available to be used for travel on your requested dates and they all have the ARP privileges associated with that time and resort, then they may be combined for single reservations.  You may contact Wyndham to verify.

The use year only defines which travel dates are possible with each contract's points allocation.  This should mean that you may combine the points from same-home-resort contracts, year-round.  IOW, if you owned contracts with a Jan-Dec use year and an Apr-Mar use year, you could still use points from both for a Feb 2012 vacation.  The points would need to come from your 2011 Apr-Mar use year (because it includes Feb 2012) and your 2012 Jan-Dec use year (because it includes Feb 2012).  Use years have only one function: they define when your points (provided by your payment of maintenance and Wyn Club fees) are allocated to be used for vacation stays - when you may travel with them.

Because it gets a bit confusing to keep track of them, from multiple use years, Wyndham discourages owners from purchasing multiple use years.  When buying another contract (developer or resale), you may make a one-time request for Wyndham to redefine your use year so that it becomes the same as your other ownership(s).  You lose some flexibility in using the first year's points (fewer months in your first, shortened use year, before they expire) while paying the full maint fees for the full allotment of points.  But it's easier to understand for all the years afterward.  When we bought resale, waaaaaay back when, the use year assigned was not Jan-Dec but I wanted that for ease of understanding.  They allowed it.  Again, you may want to call Owner Services to verify this info is still current, for yourself.  HTH.


----------



## DrBopp (Oct 7, 2010)

Lisa P said:


> Pooling is great for combining points from various contracts or years.  Just remember that you lose ARP with pooled credits.  So they may only be used to reserve 10 months out.
> 
> For the OP... My understanding has been that the only restriction with multiple contracts' points being used in combination for an ARP reservation is that the points must share the same home resort.  As long as your regular (not pooled, not cancellation) points are available to be used for travel on your requested dates and they all have the ARP privileges associated with that time and resort, then they may be combined for single reservations.  You may contact Wyndham to verify.
> 
> ...



1)Having just got the properties, ARP is out the window for the dates I am looking at in June, 2011 and pretty much the whole Summer 2011. So with the 154K points combined with up to 88K pooled points, I will try to get something at Myrtle Beach or a beach somewhere on the East Coast before my 154K 2010 points expire in June. Florida is a viable option for the winter or early Spring, but I wanted to take my grandbaby  to the Beach in June.
2)I may very well request a realignment of my usage year after I have pooled all of the 2011 points, because I am clear on the fact that they need to be pooled in order for me to use in 2012. If Wyndham grants the realignment, then 2012 will be much easier to schedule. The event I am planning to attend in 2012 is after July 1st, so there was no real problems or conflicts in scheduling and ARP is not applicable. But I like easy vs hard all the time.
 Thanks again on bringing more knowledge to this subject. It all helps.

Gordon


----------



## kalua (Oct 8, 2010)

DrBopp said:


> 1)Having just got the properties, ARP is out the window for the dates I am looking at in June, 2011 and pretty much the whole Summer 2011. So with the 154K points combined with up to 88K pooled points, I will try to get something at Myrtle Beach or a beach somewhere on the East Coast before my 154K 2010 points expire in June. Florida is a viable option for the winter or early Spring, but I wanted to take my grandbaby  to the Beach in June.
> 2)I may very well request a realignment of my usage year after I have pooled all of the 2011 points, because I am clear on the fact that they need to be pooled in order for me to use in 2012. If Wyndham grants the realignment, then 2012 will be much easier to schedule. The event I am planning to attend in 2012 is after July 1st, so there was no real problems or conflicts in scheduling and ARP is not applicable. But I like easy vs hard all the time.
> Thanks again on bringing more knowledge to this subject. It all helps.
> 
> Gordon



DrBopp  as I understand wyndham, and I did this with 4 contracts all with different use year. you may 1 time change the use year of your contracts ,


----------

